# Did you or are you putting in a GARDEN?



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Anyone else put in a garden this year? What did you plant?

We are are on round 2 now, we had started some seeds in the house but they died upon transitioning outside.... So we are just going to pick up some plants from the greenhouse now lol.

We did put in some seeds though: carrots, corn, peas, beans, and spinach; patiently waiting for them to come up.

For plants we are looking to get some cucumbers, peppers, squash and a couple brocolli plants. 

This is only our 2nd year of having one, last year we had to plant it twice too because of hail.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

So far we planted garlic last fall, it will be harvested in the next month, our tomatoes and onions are in the ground, green beans, cucumbers and peppers will be planted this weekend. We had to wait a week until the butcher could come get the pigs before we planted our garden as it will take up the area he had to drive over. BUT yummy goat milk fed pork coming our way!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I did a container garden. 3 cucumber, 3 pepper, 3 yellow squash and 2 cherry tomatoes.


----------



## tsnuttall (Feb 14, 2014)

We just have potted tomatoes and peppers on our front porch, inaccessible to the goats.


----------



## ISmellLikeGoats (Oct 4, 2017)

I'm still trying to dig mine up. Long story, I let my neighbor borrow my tiller. She didn't put oil in it and locked it up. It's at a repair shop, and they had it running but something isn't right so still working on it. I'm now plowing with a plow and an ATV, and picking up the disc this weekend to finish up - then I'll be on planting, hopefully Sunday!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Right now I'm kind of glad we don't really have much for garden plants, under severe weather watch for the rest of the day and were all day yesterday too.

Still have a bunch of perennials, for a new flower bed, that we are sitting on too, waiting for the weather to improve.


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Not this year. Between needing to build it bullet/goat proof and my 2 kids. I just can’t find the energy or time. My youngest is a force of nature at 18 months. My oldest (3 1/2) actually counted as a second pair of hands. She helped me get our electronet out from under a downed tree. We got it folded up and relocated without dad!!! I was so proud of her. But no on the garden. Next year I’ll be back at it.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

They are a lot of work, our turned into an overgrown jungle last year (both weeds and produce). A lot of stuff went to waste/bad. Trying our best to keep on top of it this year with more careful planning and staying on top of the weeks.

To be fair, last year the 1st round we put a lot of effort into spacing and planning, but the 2nd go around just kind of had stuff put everywhere.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yep, we have a pretty big garden this year. We doubled our original 1000 sq ft garden. We're planting peas, cucumbers, zucchini, peppers, potatoes, tomatoes, watermelon, squash, rosemary, cilantro, spearmint, onions and garlic. And then we still have the spring garden going with kale, broccoli, lettuce and kohl robi.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Garden? Ya mean I have to actually plant the stuff to make it grow?

Dang.

Just kidding. My garlic is up and the strawberries are almost done flowering. HOpefully I can plant tomorrow: green beans, basil, chives, carrots, potatoes, and cukes. Then I'll buy some tomato seedlings too.

Hopefully the goaties won't eat it all...


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

So far I've been lucky with the goats not getting in, even though the garden is actually cut into their pasture. But there's big cattle panels and soon to be chicken wire (to keep out smaller schnoodles) around it.


----------



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

Got mine going last weekend. Corn, cherry tomatoes, steakhouse tomatoes, cukes, brussell sprouts, sweet banana peppers, sweet peppers, multi colored beets, three types of bush beans, strawberries, badil, oregano, and chives. 
This weekend will be the next batch of corn, zucchini, and sunflowers. Potting burpless cukes and tomatillos!
Hubby put up two 10x6 panels to keep the goats out


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I grow in containers and I have a ton of things! Corn, various winter and summer squash, carrots, tomatoes, bell peppers, hot peppers, radish pods, celery, taro/kalo, poha berries, strawberries, okra, herbs, and will be starting more as my body allows me to get work done.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Yep. I planted onions, pepper, tomatoes, green beans, cucumbers and corn. Already have an herb section of the garden. And it looks promising for our apple trees to produce well this year!


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

I’m jealous of you super humans. I had a frustrating year last year. After putting the initial work in I just couldn’t do the maintenance and it was just frustrating and aggravating looking out the window and just not being able to get in the dirt


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I think that I missed the best planting time down here. I didn't realize three bottle babies would take so much time out of the day. My brother tilled my garden with his tractor, a month later I tilled it with my tiller, and now, a month after that, everything is drying up.


----------



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

Dwarf Dad said:


> I think that I missed the best planting time down here. I didn't realize three bottle babies would take so much time out of the day. My brother tilled my garden with his tractor, a month later I tilled it with my tiller, and now, a month after that, everything is drying up.


Go for the easy stuff! Get a sprinkler, a timer, a Topsy Turvy. Even one tomato or zucchini makes it all worth it! At least in my opinion!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Our garden was growing very well this year.... until the goats got in it (despite the electric netting surrounding it) and went to town. 
We tightened everything up, and then what was left of our plants began the healing up process and were looking so nice again. But then the goats escaped once more. And again. And again for the FOURTH time!!
So, for now the goats are under lock and key, until I can set up a new charger....


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

My problem is that the garden is not fenced. I let the goats out to enjoy all of the kudzu along the bayou and the garden is between the gate and the kudzu.
The thought of trying to keep the goats out of the tiny garden spot sort of takes the enthusiasm for a garden away, too.


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

I’m not as good with plants as I am with animals, so luckily my husband takes care of this! I do have a beautiful rhubarb plant that I’ve kept alive for like 6 yes now-I’m pretty proud of that! Anyway, this makes me feel stupid asking, but how do you grow & harvest garlic? I’d like to try that!


----------



## SeventeenFarms (Dec 10, 2013)

not necessarily a garden, but I grow garlic and greens in a long hoophouse from fall til early summer. Strawberries are mixed in with the daylilies and flowers in a bed that borders the back patio. We do some container tomatoes and planters of squash to, on the porch. Of course the hoop house is covered with film so nothing can get in, and unfortunately our patio is fenced off! to keep the goats and deer out. Years ago, we grew a quarter acre as a small organic csa for friends, but no one has the time anymore for the work involved. I miss having all the different vegetables, but we do what we can.


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

WhiteFeatherFarms said:


> I'm not as good with plants as I am with animals, so luckily my husband takes care of this! I do have a beautiful rhubarb plant that I've kept alive for like 6 yes now-I'm pretty proud of that! Anyway, this makes me feel stupid asking, but how do you grow & harvest garlic? I'd like to try that!


Garlic is a bulb plant. You can order garlic starts, plant them like a large seed, let them grow for a season, then pull them out of the ground, lay them out for the tops to dry, and store them. Other people might tell you better the best time to plant and all that.

I have a small garden this year. Just our absolute favorites while we continue to unpack into our new house. We have tomatoes, watermelon, and zucchini. I'm experimenting with a no-till method I heard about in my college soils class that I've always wanted to try, but didn't want to risk experimentation on our big garden. In the past, we've had multiple varieties each of winter squash, summer squash, tomatoes, lettuce, spinach, peppers, onions, corn, drying beans, green beans, sweet peas, watermelon, cantaloupe, sweet potatoes, beets, potatoes, and cucumbers. I love heirloom and uniquely colorful varieties of vegetables. I'm hoping we can expand the garden next year, but unpacking and building an improved goat shelter come first.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

We do no-till on a small level using "raised rows". Not like raised beds that are boxed in by wood frames. Raised rows are simply built up with organics & compost right on top of lawn/meadow, what have you. It's great because you never step on the row so there is no soil compaction. First we put down several inches of wood chips from the tree service, then compost (goat barn cleanout & kitchen compost from previous years, we always have a pile "cooking") about 2-feet wide and 18" high. We plant our seedlings, then mulch heavily with the loose hay from the bottom of our hay wagons or hay barn. The hay stays over winter - we never rake out the row, we just pull the old plants. Our row is about 25' long this year - all tomatoes! We are big in to making sauce. We put welded wire panels using spiral hinges around it.

I suppose I got the idea here: https://oldworldgardenfarms.com/raised-row-gardening/

But we just have one big long row that we can zip around with the riding lawn mower for the "walkways" haha

However, this year - PUMPKINS are my true passion. Well I suppose they have always been my growing passion. But for several years now my goal has been to host a BIG pick & carve your own party of all our family & friends in October. And my pumpkin crop has been HORRENDOUS. I believe I have identified the issue as a calcium deficiency now. Going to do a test run this year and plan the big planting & big bash for 2019. I swear when I was young we just rototilled, threw seeds in rows, and in October ended up with a bumper crop but maybe I am not remembering correctly.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I used to LOVE growing pumpkings, however with the growing population of "stink bugs" that love to feed on the runners, I don't anymore. However I do have some crop up from year to year where I've thrown the pumpkins to the goats!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

We had some pumpkins last year, some mini's and a couple large ones. They completely overtook the garden lol....so probably going to pass on them unless we can find a spot to have their own patch.

The runners were starting to go into the goat's pasture and for most of season they ignored them; I was starting to optimistically think we could maybe have a patch out there somewhere....but alas, one decided she liked it.....then they all decided they liked it and the runners were limited to a "goats reach" inside the garden.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Hmph.... stink bugs. We do have a lot of those now. Maybe that's the issue!


----------

